# Greetings from Stockholm



## J.Joby (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello!
My name is Jonas, a 30 year old guitarist/composer from Stockholm, Sweden. Together with my friend Michael I write and record music for use in Trailers, Movies and Games.
I have a strong passion for Blues and if the track allows it, I often record some blue notes behind the orchestra! A perfect example of this can be heard if you listen to the short piece "The legend fades" from our homepage (or listen to the Lethal Weapon soundtrack starring E.Clapton 

Besides the Blues I love Epic stuff, and I consider "Hummell gets the rockets" to be one of the best pieces of music ever recorded!
Me and Michael started working together 2 years ago and, and it's still a lot of trying out new libraries and genres to find "our" sound...but we're gerting there...

See you all soon!
/Jonas


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 8, 2013)

välkommen! :D


----------



## FredW (Aug 8, 2013)

välkommen Jonas!


----------



## Resoded (Aug 8, 2013)

Välkommen!


----------

